# Charlie!!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry. He sounds like a big fighter and wont let these keep him down. Give that sweet spunky boy a big hug and kiss from his SS


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i hope he will keep going, there is just something about his face that always makes me smile.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that.
He sure does sound like a fighter and I think the importance of that can't be overestimated. He's a tough guy.
Hang in there, Charlie!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

HANG IN THERE SWEET CHARLIE

T&T :heartbeat YOU


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Charlie try to hang around with your mom for a little longer if you can. Try to stay out of pain.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

this is the part of loving them so much that stinks.

i'm so glad he has a home with you, someone who cares about him so much.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What scares me the most is he's been gagging for the last week of and on and that's exactly what Spice did. I keep checking his gums to make sure he's getting enough oxygen.

He also is starting to refuse food a lot.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwwww poor charlie. I'll be saying some prayers for you. 

Debbie & mason


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Sending hugs to you & Charlie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, he is a though cookie but I'm starting to worry a lot about him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That has to be scary but as dogs age they all seem to get the lumps and bumps. My sisters golden is twelve and has all kinds of funny lumps and bumps but still gets on just fine. As long a Charlie is firing on all eight cylinders just give him tons of love.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That has to be scary but as dogs age they all seem to get the lumps and bumps. My sisters golden is twelve and has all kinds of funny lumps and bumps but still gets on just fine. As long a Charlie is firing on all eight cylinders just give him tons of love.


Rob, he was diagnosed with Mast Cell Tumors back in March. He is living day by day, but he is though and beat a lot of things so I hope he will stick around just a little longer.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this about Charlie. His picture always makes me want to smile-he is such a cutie.

Just keep on loving him


----------

